# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Hong Kong Tung Choi Street visit

## joestoys

*Went this street in Hong Kong 2 days agao.
junction of Tung Choi Street (Gold Fish Market) and Bute Street- THE whole street sells- Aquarium fresh water/ Marine fishes/ equipment and stuff, Pet shop- dogs/ cats/ hamster/ chinlala, snakes, lizards, frogs, turtle..... ALL kinds
Singapore pet shops in serangoon north is chicken feet*







*Fish in packet ready to go*

----------


## joestoys



----------


## joestoys



----------


## lukeskwr

ahhhhhh.......paradise  :Cool:

----------


## baranne

wow... this sure looks like paradise... but not to your pockets...  :Grin:  

must take note next time if got chance to go HK... thanks for sharing...  :Smile:  

so did you get anything there?

----------


## Justikanz

*Drooling*...  :Opps:  

Must save now! Planning for HK trip next year anyway for the Disneyland, but after seeing this, think I will need to save MUCH more!!  :Knockout:  

Anyway, can anyone direct me to the AVA/ICA rules on brining in animals/plants to Singapore? I wanna print them out. Always tempted to buy overseas but always scared of trouble at customs...

Thanks!

----------


## nim75sg

It is an eye-opener for those who is making their 1st visit with those shops selling anything from equipment, dry food, etc. for tropical, planted n marine fish keeping. ;

----------


## joestoys

IT's easy to shop there, speak chinese, english... many high tec Marine equipment.

i only bought plants as money run out on the last day.  :Sad:  
only hk$100 = s$21 for the 6"x6" Sq patch x 10pcs
looks like hair glass but thicker??? what plant is it? easy to grow???



[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/joestoys/71e6**58.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## joestoys

[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/joestoys/71e6**58.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Star-flog

Thanks for the sharing. 
The fish in the bag is not really a nice way for selling a fish...  :Mad:

----------


## Giant

Wah very nice.
Now the plan for HK trips in future is for wife to go shopping at the normal places & I go there to shop.  :Grin:

----------


## ranmasatome

when you going?? i tag along lah..lol.. :Smile:

----------


## Giant

Hehe, now we have a suggestion for AQ's next field trip!  :Grin:

----------


## joestoys

> Wah very nice.
> Now the plan for HK trips in future is for wife to go shopping at the normal places & I go there to shop.



yes your wife go shopping at the next street- Sai Yee street  :Opps:  women's fashion stuff and kids stuff

----------


## wynx

> IT's easy to shop there, speak chinese, english... many high tec Marine equipment.
> 
> i only bought plants as money run out on the last day.  
> only hk$100 = s$21 for the 6"x6" Sq patch x 10pcs
> looks like hair glass but thicker??? what plant is it? easy to grow???
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/joestoys/71e6**58.jpg[/IMG]



The plant name should be this :Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae

My experience with this plant haven't been too good, growth is slow and grow BBA quite easily. I suppose cooler water will be better for this plant.

----------


## kemp

Fish lovers' paradise!!! NICE!!!

----------


## Cacatuoides

Wow, i think its going to be a must-stopover for any aqua hobbyist in HK....
Did u notice any fish or equipment different from singapore? maybe some exotic apistos spotted? hehe  :Wink:

----------


## joestoys

IT"S A MUST ALL Fish lover!!! YIP PEE :Jump for joy:

----------


## cairocks

> IT"S A MUST ALL Fish lover!!! YIP PEE


*100% AGREED* 

Not only are there more range of equipments, and plants. But prices of equipments are generally 60% that of Singapore prices.
Yup, me and my HK friend were both wondering those fish in the bags. How long can they last, with so little water and no proper filtration. Haiz...Actually didn't really bother with those fishes at all. More to those in decent tanks, plants and equipments.

----------


## cairocks

Just want to point out one thing. My HK friend had pointed out that Moss is one item that is not yet a big hit in HK yet. He's been to bioplast and colorful aquarium recently and was facinated by the range of moss there. Didn't see much moss during my trip to Tong Choi street too.

----------

